# Supplementing Vitamin C



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There was some belief several years ago that it would prevent dysplasia. That theory has pretty much been dismissed. When I was supplementing with it my adult dogs were only getting 60mg. Excess vitamin c is excreted in the urine, so high doses are wasted. If feeding a high quality food, you should not need to supplement - vitamin c is in the food.

The only time I will add it is if a dog has a UTI, and then I do to acidify the urine.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> There was some belief several years ago that it would prevent dysplasia. That theory has pretty much been dismissed. When I was supplementing with it my adult dogs were only getting 60mg. Excess vitamin c is excreted in the urine, so high doses are wasted. If feeding a high quality food, you should not need to supplement - vitamin c is in the food.
> 
> The only time I will add it is if a dog has a UTI, and then I do to acidify the urine.


Thanks! Didn't know it could help with UTI's. Good to know.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I just buy the orange human chewables. I agree with PG about the urinary tract infection thing. Crystals wont grow in acidic urine, and if the urine isn't acidic enough they can get urinary crystals that form stones. And of course crystals are sharp. I dont mind vitamin C because you cant overdose (but it can cause tummy upsets if you give too much too quickly). Its also good for growing puppies and dogs whose systems are stressed, apparently. I keep it around, but dont really give it on a regular basis... just one of those things. Good luck, BJ


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a good anti-inflammatory too.

If you have a dog with joint issues, many people dose to tolerance...or at least 1500 mgs a day.

Ester C only because it's buffered. And start with 500 for a week, then go to 1000, for a week, then to 1500 for a week, and then to 2000 and stay there. If the dog gets diarrhea when you up the dose, back down to the former level. It's called dosing to bowel tolerance.

I give it to all growing pups, and older dogs with arthritis. I don't give it to adult healthy dogs. There's really no need.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> It's a good anti-inflammatory too.
> 
> If you have a dog with joint issues, many people dose to tolerance...or at least 1500 mgs a day.
> 
> ...


How much do you give your puppies?


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I just read recently not to give the ester C kind, use regular. Here is the link where I read it.
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/vaginitis_puppy_acne_demodectic_mange.htm


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Puppies - 1000mg then as they get used to it, 1500 to 2000.....until about 2.5 yrs. I've always used Ester C

The Great Dane Lady, in that link, is referring to treating UTI's. Not giving as a supplement for growth.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Take this guy or leave him -

http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/013.html 


As I said, I will give low doses of c to a dog with a UTI - just enough to acidify the urine - 60 mg twice a day. I would be concerned about anything higher.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Vitamin C in higher doses is notorious for causing loose stool or all out diarrhea in dogs, especially puppies. Back in the day when they used to think it helped prevent dysplasia (as you said, that's since been disproven) the advice was to keep increasing the dose until the dog got loose stools, then back it off until the stools were solid again. That was the ideal dose for that dog.




Pointgold said:


> Take this guy or leave him -
> 
> http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/013.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Take this guy or leave him -
> 
> http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/013.html
> 
> ...


That's a bit scary... Now I dont know what to do. I dont give it on a regular basis anyhow, but after reading that, I'm a little nervous about it. BJ


----------

